# Ear bent inwards possibly since birth



## AryaFuerte (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi there! This is my first post, I've already found lots of great info here over the last few weeks - as soon as I knew we were getting a GS puppy! :smile2:
My puppy Arya is 8 weeks old and her ear has been bent over since the first time I saw her at 4 weeks. I wasn't too worried about it at first but now I realise that it hasn't changed at all in 4 weeks and am wondering if it could have been damaged at birth or shortly after.
I hope I'm not panicking too soon, I suppose 8 weeks is still young, I just wondered if anyone else has experienced this? Thanks :grin2:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, if you are THIS cute, who cares about the ears!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah, too young to call but these look like they are on their way up. This is a TOTALLY normal look. Be patient Grasshopper! ;-)

Very cute.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh my goodness, I'm crashing to the floor in a dead faint.
Cuteness overload!
Never been blessed (or cursed) with puppyhood, so I can't help with the ears, but OH MY--TOO CUTE!
Have fun.


----------



## Jaxx and Ronan (Jun 17, 2016)

she's so cute! I wouldn't be worried at all  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AryaFuerte (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey thank you for all your replies, agreed! She is toooo cute! Had a few GSDs over the years but never seen this before. My mum who is an 'expert' keeps mentioning her funny ear ? So I thought I just check.
Sarah


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Last night on my cannon i got my first photo of my 18 week old GSD puppy with BOTH ears up perfectly at the same time. @ 8 weeks they were both down. @ 10 weeks they were like yours. Next week the right one was up and the left one always down and was the same until yesterday. now pop, both up! Crazy, a teething thing i guess.

View attachment 375634


View attachment 375642


View attachment 375650


I dint have my camera at work or I would have uploaded last nights photo of both ears BUT I think you will be okay. Cute puppy!


----------



## AryaFuerte (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks for posting your photos, what a cutie!! I'll expect lots of changes during teething :smile2:


----------



## kteva0421 (Jul 9, 2016)

Oh my gosh so cute. My pups ears have done the same thing. At 8 weeks when we got him his ears looked exactly like your picture. Now at 9 weeks his ears look like they are pitching a tent... haja we call then teepee ears for now...lol I believe they will be moving upright pretty soon!


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

AryaFuerte said:


> Thanks for posting your photos, what a cutie!! I'll expect lots of changes during teething :smile2:


you are welcome! and I bet yours come up before mine did! good luck!!!!


----------

